# Mısır'da protestocular baskıyı artırıyor [sic]



## miguel mineiro

BBC Türkçe a few days ago had the headline "Mısır'da protestocular baskıyı artırıyor." Seems to me the sentence should have read _protestocular artır*ıyorlar*_. Any reason why they chose the singular?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## maxguncel

We don't use two plural words in one sentence.


----------



## Rallino

maxguncel said:


> We don't use two plural words in one sentence.



Hm? How did you make up such a rule? 

It is perfectly O.K. to say >> _Öğrenciler çok konuşuyorlar._

No?




miguel mineiro said:


> BBC Türkçe a few days ago had the headline "Mısır'da protestocular  baskıyı artırıyor." Seems to me the sentence should have read _protestocular artır*ıyorlar*_. Any reason why they chose the singular?



First of all it is: _arttırmak_.

At schools, we are taught that grammatically we should always use plural conjugation if the subject of a sentence is plural AND human. Such as:

*Anneler bilirler. *_(Mothers [always] know)_

Compare this with:*

Köpekler sahiplerinin ne zaman eve geleceğini bilir.
*_(Dogs know when their owners will arrive home.)_

However, nowadays, in both formal and informal situations, people tend to omit the plural in the verb, as it doesn't add anything vital to the comprehension of the sentence. Therefore, it is also very natural to say:* Anneler bilir.*


----------



## xebonyx

Rallino said:


> Hm? How did you make up such a rule?
> 
> It is perfectly O.K. to say >> _Öğrenciler çok konuşuyorlar._
> 
> No?



And someone awhile back explained it to me: we already understand that the noun is plural so there's no need to pluralize the verb.


----------



## Rallino

xebonyx said:


> And someone awhile back explained it to me: we already understand that the noun is plural so there's no need to pluralize the verb.



If you're talking about me, I had said that, for the plurals like _5 elma_, _12 insan_ etc, we already understand that there is more than 1.

English "5 apple*s*", in our logic is unnecessary. Because you're saying, there are "5" of them, and then adding the "s", as though you're saying: 
-"There are 5 of them, but also more than one! Don't forget that!"
- "Yeah I had kinda figured -.-'  "


----------



## macrotis

Rallino said:


> Hm? How did you make up such a rule?



I'm curious too. 

We tend to use the verb in the 3rd person singular when the subject (3rd person) is present in the sentence and plural; but I've never heard such a rule.

If the subject isn't present or far from the verb, the verb is usually plural.


----------



## xebonyx

Rallino said:


> If you're talking about me, I had said that, for the plurals like _5 elma_, _12 insan_ etc, we already understand that there is more than 1.
> 
> English "5 apple*s*", in our logic is unnecessary. Because you're saying, there are "5" of them, and then adding the "s", as though you're saying:
> *-"There are 5 of them, but also more than one! Don't forget that!"*
> - "Yeah I had kinda figured -.-'  "


I actually needed the clarification. Just kidding.   But yes, that's the way I understand Turkish logic. 
I was talking about another friend, though, ha.


----------



## maxguncel

I didn't made it up. If you don't know something that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. This is a kind of ambiguity.

For example "Dil kullanımında *pek çok hatalar* yapılıyor."

_"Öğrenciler çok konuşuyorlar"_ looks ok and you understand it but this is not a true sentence.


----------



## Rallino

maxguncel said:


> For example "Dil kullanımında *pek çok hatalar* yapılıyor."



Çok requires a singular word, not because the sentence can't bear two plurals. 

If this were what you had meant in the first place, then I agree. However this is about adjective + noun, and has nothing to do with the original sentence, which is about subject-verb agreement.




> _"Öğrenciler çok konuşuyorlar"_ looks ok and you understand it but this is not a true sentence.



Really? You're actually saying that it's a wrong sentence?


The following sentences...
_
Kaangiller arkadaşlarıyla gelecekler.
Gençler kendi aralarında anlaşmışlar, bize de onay vermek düşer.
Çocuklar yemek yiyip televizyon izliyorlar.
_
...are totally correct, don't you find?


----------



## ouzhantekin

Konuyu şans eseri açtım okudum ve gerçekten de ilk noktasından oldukça saptığını fark ettim; ancak güzel bir sapma olmuş. Nitekim okuduktan sonra internette araştırma yaptım ama sağlıklı bir bilgiye ulaşamadım. Belki yeni bir başlıkla bu konu değerlendirilebilir. Düşünmeden kullandığımız bu özne-yüklem uyumu için belirli kurallar var mıdır? Yoksa esnek yapıya sahip güzel Türkçem bu konuda net bir kural sunmamakta mıdır? 

not: Bahsi geçen çoğul-çoğul cümlelerin hepsi gayet doğal kulağı tırmalamayan cümleler.


----------



## Rallino

ouzhantekin said:


> Konuyu şans eseri açtım okudum ve gerçekten de ilk noktasından oldukça saptığını fark ettim; ancak güzel bir sapma olmuş. Nitekim okuduktan sonra internette araştırma yaptım ama sağlıklı bir bilgiye ulaşamadım. Belki yeni bir başlıkla bu konu değerlendirilebilir. Düşünmeden kullandığımız bu özne-yüklem uyumu için belirli kurallar var mıdır? Yoksa esnek yapıya sahip güzel Türkçem bu konuda net bir kural sunmamakta mıdır?
> 
> not: Bahsi geçen çoğul-çoğul cümlelerin hepsi gayet doğal kulağı tırmalamayan cümleler.



_Feyza Hepçilingirler_'in '*Türkçe Off*' adlı kitabından _(20. Basım)_ bir alıntı yapmama izin verin:

_"[...] Bizim dilimizde insan önemlidir. Kadın ya da erkek olması değil, insan olması. Başka bir deyişle Türkçe, insana önem verir, yalnızca onu, öteki varlıklardan farklı ve üstün bir yere koyar. Bu durum en çok, öznenin çoğul ve insan olması durumunda yüklemin de çoğul olmasıyla belirlenir. İnsandışı varlıkların çoğul özne olarak kullanılmasında ise yüklem tekil olur. Örnek verirsem durumun daha iyi anlaşılacağını sanıyorum._
_
'*Nitekim çok geçmeden göz kamaştırıcı antikalar ve tablolar bir bir ortaya çıkmaya başladılar*.' biçiminde bir tümce, Türkçe'nin anlatmaya çalıştığım özelliğine öze gösterilmeden kurulmuştur. Doğrusu elbette, tümcenin 'başladılar' değil,  'başladı' diye bitirilmesidir; ancak küçücük bir '-lar' ekinin yaptığı değişikliğe bakmak eğlenceli olabilir. İncelemeye aldığım tümceye dikkat edilirse tümcede 'antikalar'ın ve 'tablolar'ın bir biçimde insan kişiliği kazandığı görülecektir. Sanki tablolar ve antikalar kendi istekleri ve bilinçleriyle çıkıyorlarmış gibi, sanki insanmışlar gibi. Bu anlamı verenin, yalnızca yüklemdeki o '-lar' eki olması inanılmaz görünüyor; oysa öyle değil. Türkçe, yüklemdeki çoğul ekini insana ayırmıştır, yalnız insan için kullanılır.  Bu ek, insan için o kadar kullanılır ki masallarda, fabllerde hayvanlara ya da insan dışı varlıklara insan kişiliği kazandırılmak istendiğinde çoğu kez yüklemi çoğul yapmak yeter. '*Kuşlar, ağacın üst dalına kondu.*' derseniz  yalnızca kuşlardan söz ediyorsunuz; ama '*Kuşlar, ağacın üst dalında toplandılar.*'  derseniz, az sonra bu kuşların birtakım kararlar alacakları, konuşacakları, tartışacakları beklentisi başlar. Kısacası kuşları insanlaştırmış olursunuz.

Bildik bir reklam sözü '*Anneler bilirler.*' diyor ya, '-ler' ekinin yinelenmesi kulağa hoş gelmeyebilir; ama doğru bir söyleyiştir. [...] Anneler insandır, öyleyse yüklem çoğul olmalıdır. Eğer bu tümce '*Anneler bilir.*' biçiminde kurulsaydı, annelere yönelik belirsiz bir küçümseme anlamı taşıyacaktı. Neden mi? Anneleri dağdan, taştan, köpekten, böcekten ayırmamış olacaktık da ondan. [...]"
_


----------



## ouzhantekin

Rallino said:


> _Feyza Hepçilingirler_'in '*Türkçe Off*' adlı kitabından _(20. Basım)_ bir alıntı yapmama izin verin:
> 
> _"[...] Bizim dilimizde insan önemlidir. Kadın ya da erkek olması değil, insan olması. Başka bir deyişle Türkçe, insana önem verir, yalnızca onu, öteki varlıklardan farklı ve üstün bir yere koyar. Bu durum en çok, öznenin çoğul ve insan olması durumunda yüklemin de çoğul olmasıyla belirlenir. İnsandışı varlıkların çoğul özne olarak kullanılmasında ise yüklem tekil olur. Örnek verirsem durumun daha iyi anlaşılacağını sanıyorum._
> _
> '*Nitekim çok geçmeden göz kamaştırıcı antikalar ve tablolar bir bir ortaya çıkmaya başladılar*.' biçiminde bir tümce, Türkçe'nin anlatmaya çalıştığım özelliğine öze gösterilmeden kurulmuştur. Doğrusu elbette, tümcenin 'başladılar' değil,  'başladı' diye bitirilmesidir; ancak küçücük bir '-lar' ekinin yaptığı değişikliğe bakmak eğlenceli olabilir. İncelemeye aldığım tümceye dikkat edilirse tümcede 'antikalar'ın ve 'tablolar'ın bir biçimde insan kişiliği kazandığı görülecektir. Sanki tablolar ve antikalar kendi istekleri ve bilinçleriyle çıkıyorlarmış gibi, sanki insanmışlar gibi. Bu anlamı verenin, yalnızca yüklemdeki o '-lar' eki olması inanılmaz görünüyor; oysa öyle değil. Türkçe, yüklemdeki çoğul ekini insana ayırmıştır, yalnız insan için kullanılır.  Bu ek, insan için o kadar kullanılır ki masallarda, fabllerde hayvanlara ya da insan dışı varlıklara insan kişiliği kazandırılmak istendiğinde çoğu kez yüklemi çoğul yapmak yeter. '*Kuşlar, ağacın üst dalına kondu.*' derseniz  yalnızca kuşlardan söz ediyorsunuz; ama '*Kuşlar, ağacın üst dalında toplandılar.*'  derseniz, az sonra bu kuşların birtakım kararlar alacakları, konuşacakları, tartışacakları beklentisi başlar. Kısacası kuşları insanlaştırmış olursunuz.
> 
> Bildik bir reklam sözü '*Anneler bilirler.*' diyor ya, '-ler' ekinin yinelenmesi kulağa hoş gelmeyebilir; ama doğru bir söyleyiştir. [...] Anneler insandır, öyleyse yüklem çoğul olmalıdır. Eğer bu tümce '*Anneler bilir.*' biçiminde kurulsaydı, annelere yönelik belirsiz bir küçümseme anlamı taşıyacaktı. Neden mi? Anneleri dağdan, taştan, köpekten, böcekten ayırmamış olacaktık da ondan. [...]"
> _



Bu alıntıyı internette yaptığım araştırma sırasında okumuştum; gerçekten ilginç gelmişti ama akla pek yatkın bulamadım. Doğma büyüme Türk olarak şunu söyleyebilirim ki "Anneler bilir." ben de hiçbir şekilde negatif bir etki bırakmıyor.

O zaman "Seyirciler sanatçıyı coşkuyla alkışladı." desem ben burada seyircileri yermiş mi oluyorum? Nedense hiçbir şekilde bu anlamı sezemiyorum. Aksine cümle daha okunabilir ya da dinlenilebilir oluyor. Ama tabi ki bu şahsi kanaatim. Diğer türlü düşünecek olursak sanki sırf ortaya yeni bir sav atmak için zorlama bir şeyler yapılmış gibi geliyor. Tabi, diğer arkadaşların fikirlerini duymak da çok mutlu eder. Alıntı için teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

ouzhantekin said:


> Bu alıntıyı internette yaptığım araştırma sırasında okumuştum; gerçekten ilginç gelmişti ama akla pek yatkın bulamadım. Doğma büyüme Türk olarak şunu söyleyebilirim ki "Anneler bilir." ben de hiçbir şekilde negatif bir etki bırakmıyor.
> 
> O zaman "Seyirciler sanatçıyı coşkuyla alkışladı." desem ben burada seyircileri yermiş mi oluyorum? Nedense hiçbir şekilde bu anlamı sezemiyorum. Aksine cümle daha okunabilir ya da dinlenilebilir oluyor. Ama tabi ki bu şahsi kanaatim. Diğer türlü düşünecek olursak sanki sırf ortaya yeni bir sav atmak için zorlama bir şeyler yapılmış gibi geliyor. Tabi, diğer arkadaşların fikirlerini duymak da çok mutlu eder. Alıntı için teşekkürler.



Ben de tamamen aynı fikirdeyim; ama şu anda yazı dilindeki kural böyle gözüküyor.


----------



## miguel mineiro

Friends, the all-Turkish discussion here does not help a learner answer his original question!


----------



## Rallino

miguel mineiro said:


> Friends, the all-Turkish discussion here does not help a learner answer his original question!



Your answer is in the 3rd and 6th posts.


----------



## ouzhantekin

miguel mineiro said:


> Friends, the all-Turkish discussion here does not help a learner answer his original question!



Yeap, the topic has been seperated from the original question.. However, should you have any questions about what is going on I (we) would gladly answer 

In brief, we are discussing about the subject-word agreement/concord in Turkish, because it seems although we have some rules for written Turkish, in spoken language there seems to be no comprehensive rule about that. Thanks for your interest...


----------

